# Which Diffuser



## dean (2 May 2019)

Hi all what diffuser would you recommend for a 350 litre setup ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3NiTH (3 May 2019)

Qanvee M2 (16/22mm), or multiples off, it's the most robust inline atomiser I've used so far.

CO₂Art do their own branded version, looks identical except for black plastic parts instead of grey and the metal portion looks like it's black powder coated.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 May 2019)

The Qanvee is reviewed here:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/qanvee-m1-out-tank-co2-atomizer.50453/


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 May 2019)

The flux in tank atomiser its wicked so quiet and I nice fine mist again co2 art


----------



## dean (3 May 2019)

I’d prefer an in tank one 
I should of said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 May 2019)

Then its the flux mate nothing out there even compares IMO and I've had the neo and glass ones
https://www.co2art.eu/collections/c...ooka-flux_-co2-diffuser-for-planted-aquariums
cheers Jay


----------



## fishbro (28 May 2019)

Strangely I switched from a bazooka to a flux one and just couldn’t get many bubbles out of it. The bazooka does a fine mist but the flux seems to struggle (40 psi). I would say those styles of in tank diffusers are the best if you are looking for something a bit stealthy as they are easy to hide. They are quiet too


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 May 2019)

Mine works really well nice fine mist and some pearling


----------



## fishbro (28 May 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Mine works really well nice fine mist and some pearling View attachment 124628



Interesting, maybe I need to soak it more? The bazooka I have has been working great so I guess I’ll keep using it until it gives up 

What kind of tetras are those? Never seen red/orange ones before!


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 May 2019)

Ember tetra mate 

Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (29 May 2019)

fishbro said:


> Interesting, maybe I need to soak it more?



Definitely needs soaking before use. Just put mine in RO water for a day or two before using. Nothing came through until it had been soaked but afterwards the gas needed turning down compared to the previous diffuser, it was that effective.


----------



## Wolfito (29 May 2019)

using for 1 week now a new ISTA diffuser and it's pretty damn good in 300L. i've seen it working in 6 aquariums over 350liters big and it made me buy it


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 May 2019)

Yeah had to soak mine in the tank for a couple of days then it worked perfectly 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 May 2019)

As a point of interest do these diffusers get clogged over time? If so are they classed as a consumable or can you clean them. Just wondered.


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 May 2019)

A 1_10 bleach solution for around 10 mins and there like new not that I've had to clean mine andita been in the tank 10weeks

Cheers 
Jay


----------

